# CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Hey Leute,

ich könnte von euch mal ein paar Empfehlungen gebrauchen.

Und zwar suche ich nach 'nem potenten Luftkühler für einen 2500K (~4,5GHz), der mit 2* 140er Silent Wings USC bestückt werden kann.
Ziel sind annehmbare Temperaturen bei erhöhter Spannung und niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen (~500-700U/min).

Arbeitsspeicher habe ich bereits die Corsair Vengeance LP hier liegen, dadurch müssten so gut wie alle Kühler kompatibel sein.

Extrawünsche: gute Optik, vorzugsweise schwarz; am Besten ohne mitgelieferte Lüfter, da die sowieso ersetzt werden

Preis: vorerst egal

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Vorschläge für mich 

MfG
Furion


----------



## The_Trasher (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Prolimatech Megahalems Schwarz

Prolimatech Genesis:

Der ist jetzt zwar nicht schwarz, aber die Be Quiet Lüfter sind schwarz dadurch sieht man von dem Kühler nicht mehr viel.

Alpenföhn Matterhorn:

Leider schon ein Lüfter montiert aber eben auch in Schwarz.

Zalman CNPS 10 X Extreme:

Leider auch mit Lüfter und nur der Unterboden ist silber, der rest schwarz. ( Leistungsdaten ?? Scheint ziemlich neu zu sein. )



Wenn du z.B. einen schwarzen Case Innenraum hast und z.B. blaue Beleuchtung schau dir die neuen Kühler von Phanteks an. Die sind komplett in 4 verschiedenen Farben lackiert und haben dieselbe Architektur wie der Thermalright Silver Arrow, mit zwei Kühlblöcken und zwei Lüftern, sind aber sehr teuer.

Phanteks PH-TC 14 PE CPU-Cooler- blue


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Wie wäre es zb mit dem Thermalright Macho? Was ist denn als Gehäuse vorhanden, damit man sehen kann ob der Wunschkühler auch passen würde


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

hey, danke für deine Mühen 
also:

den Megahalems hab ich schon auf meinem e6850, mit dem hab ich eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er aufgrund des geringen Lamellenabstands eher für schneller drehende Lüfter geeignet ist
die Phanteks haben allesamt grässliche Farben, die fallen leider auch raus 
der Zalman kann nur mit 120ern bestückt werden
und beim Matterhorn klappts mit den Halteklammern nicht *g*

bleibt noch der Genesis
was haltet ihr denn vom Dark Rock Pro/Advanced? Dass das Mounting-System schrott sein soll, weiß ich bereits

hat vielleicht hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2500K, den besagten Kühlern und niedrigen Drehzahlen?

Mein Ziel ist ein nahezu unhörbares System, wie ich's jetzt mit meinem e6850 und dem Megahalems hab

Gruß
Furion

//edit: Dr. Bakterius: sorry, hab die Seite nicht aktualisiert und deinen Post zu spät gesehen 
also mein Gehäuse ist das CM Storm Sniper, da dürfte es von der Höhe bei absolut keinem Kühler Probleme geben^^
den Macho hab ich mir ach mal angeschaut. auch, wenn er nicht der hübscheste ist, dürfte es vom P/L-Verhältnis her nichts besseres geben, außer vllt. den Mugen

Aber wie gesagt, am liebsten wären mir Erfahrungswerte. Auch mal Richtwerte, welche Temperaturen ich im Idle und welche ich unter Last zu erwarten hätte mit den Kühlern


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*



Furion schrieb:


> (...)
> Mein Ziel ist ein nahezu unhörbares System,
> (...)


 Dann sind 4,5 GHz aber ganz schön hoch angepeilt 
Im Ernst, du brauchst 4,5 GHz nicht und für ein unhörbares, aktives System würde ich 3,5 GHz undervolten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

das mounting system der dark rock`s ist keineswegs müll.
man muss nur die schrauben von hinten anziehen, das ist alles.


----------



## The_Trasher (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Also der Genesis hat auch im PCGH-Heft sehr gute Noten und ist zum Vergleich gegen andere um 2 - 3 Grad kühler wenn dein System eh schon am Limit läuft könntest du noch einen dritten Lüfter hinzuziehen.


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dann sind 4,5 GHz aber ganz schön hoch angepeilt
> Im Ernst, du brauchst 4,5 GHz nicht und für ein unhörbares, aktives System würde ich 3,5 GHz undervolten.
> 
> 
> ...


 
mir ist bewusst, dass ich keine 4,5GHz brauche... aber wozu ein K-Prozessor, wenn man nich alles aus ihm rauskitzeln möchte?
mein jetziger Prozessor läuft mit 1,36V und den kann ich mit 'nem 120er Silent Wings mit 5V durchlaufen lassen. Natürlich hab ich nicht die besten Temperaturen, aber solange ich unter den vom Hersteller angegebenen Höchstwerten bleibe, ist mir der Rest relativ egal. Bei Bedarf kann ich über meine Lüftersteuerung immer noch nachregeln, da seh ich kein Problem.

Welche Temperaturen erzeugt der 2500K denn z.B. mit einem Mugen 2, einem Lüfter mit 600U/min und 1,35V?
Hat doch bestimmt jemand so laufen hier?

@Abductee: na wenn das so ist, dann wäre der Dark Rock Pro ja ein echtes Schnäppchen für mich. Die C2-Version wäre noch optimaler, soll aber laut Stefan erst zum Jahreswechsel oder später in den Läden erscheinen
@The_Trasher: jep, den Genesis behalt ich auf jeden Fall mal im Hinterkopf... kommt zwar mit 2 zusätzlichen Silent Wings doch recht teuer, aber wenn der sein Geld wert ist, darf er nicht vernachlässigt werden


----------



## Jurado18 (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Ich hab einen Mugen 2 drauf, allerdings mit einem Scythe Slipstream und einer Heatmaster Lüftersteuerung, über 60° Grad komme ich unter Last(prime95) eigentlich nicht. Übertaktet habe ich auch auf 4,5 Ghz.


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

ob die 140er einen so großen vorteil gegen die 120er haben wage ich zu bezweifeln.
die jetzigen 120er sind wirklich sehr sehr leise. bzw. hört man vom lüfter selber eh nix.
nur die vorbeiströmende luft ist noch irgendwie wahrnehmbar


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

@Jurado18: na das ist doch mal ein Anhaltspunkt... danke dafür 
@Abductee: 135er wärens auf dem C2... gäbe schon nen kleinen Vorteil... aber natürlich nichts Weltenbewegendes. Wie leise die 120er Silent Wings USC sind brauchst mir nicht zu erklären, hab selber 5 Stück von denen verbaut


----------



## KonterSchock (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Corsair H60


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Unbedingt 2 Lüfter am Kühler nutzen wollen und ein möglichst leises System widersprechen sich etwas.
Die ausgelesenen Temps sind sehr ungenau, vergleichen kannst du da bei unterschiedlichen CPUs nichts.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Corsair H60


 Sorry, aber das ist hier die mit Abstand schlechteste Empfehlung.


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

die h60 schafft es auch nicht halbwegs lautlos die cpu zu kühlen.


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

Furion schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich könnte von euch mal ein paar Empfehlungen gebrauchen.
> 
> ...



Be quiet dark rock pro


----------



## Jurado18 (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Klar die Lüfterwahl ist ihm selbst überlassen, da gibts sicher auch bessere möglichkeiten, ich hatte den slipstream halt noch rumliegen, und leiser bzw. effektiver als der mitgelieferte 120er ist er allemal. An sich ist der entscheidende Faktor, das gesamtkonzept, wenn der Luftstorm nicht stimmt dann hat man auch schlechtere Temps, und die Lüftersteuerung hat echt nochmal -5 bis -10°C zum vorherigen Ergebnis gebracht.

Edit: Beim Mugen 2 kollidieren allerdings die Klammern mit dem RAM, man kann die Klammern zwar hochschieben, aber wenn dein Gehäuse nicht allzu breit ist, wirds knapp.


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Corsair H60


 
haha...^^

@Uter: ich bin wirklich sehr (!) geräuschempfindlich, aber den Unterschied zwischen einem Silent Wings 5V und 2 Silent Wings 5V kann man allerhöchstens in einem schalltoten Raum mit entsprechenden Messgeräten feststellen.
Wer spricht denn von unterschiedlichen CPUs?

@biohaufen: ja, mittlerweile mein geheimer Favorit ...
@Jurado18: ich denke nicht, dass bei den Low Profile Rams irgendwas kollidieren würde... und über die Breite meines Gehäuses hab ich schon geschrieben^^


----------



## Jurado18 (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Ich hab mich auch gewundert, ich habe nämlich auch low profile ram und trotzdem kollidiert die klammer damit, aber wie gesagt die klammern lassen sich ja hochschieben...


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*



Furion schrieb:


> @Uter: ich bin wirklich sehr (!) geräuschempfindlich, aber den Unterschied zwischen einem Silent Wings 5V und 2 Silent Wings 5V kann man allerhöchstens in einem schalltoten Raum mit entsprechenden Messgeräten feststellen.
> Wer spricht denn von unterschiedlichen CPUs?


 Ich auch, bei 2 Lüftern merkt man den Unterschied vielleicht noch nicht, aber man benötigt ja auch noch Gehäuselüfter und Lüfter für den Kühler der Graka usw., da ist jeder eingesparte Lüfter sinnvoll, die USC sind ja auch nicht so günstig.
Von unterschiedlichen CPUs sprichst du wenn du nach den Temps bei einem Mugen fragst, da auch beim 2500k die Sensoren ungenau sind und damit 2 2500k laut Sensoren locker mal 5-10° auseinander liegen können obwohl sie in Wahrheit gleich warm sind.


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

ich hab momentan 2 Gehäuselüfter, werden aber bald 3 sein
2 auf dem Alpenföhn Peter und einen auf dem Megahalems
günstig sind die nicht, da hast du recht 
aber unhörbar mal 7 macht bei mir immer noch unhörbar... klar wirds minimal "lauter"... aber in dem Lautstärkebereich kann ich das noch verkraften

hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Artikel auf Lager zur Bestätigung deiner doch recht gewagten These?
5-10° klingen für mich sehr unwahrscheinlich... 2-3° okay.. aber mehr denke ich nicht


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Die 5-10° waren rein geschätzt, allerdings sind die Sensoren nicht kalibriert und haben nur einen wichtige Zweck, bei Überhitzung entsprechende Maßnahmen einleiten, das heißt, sie müssen bei ca. 80-90°C grob richtig messen. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst such ich dir gern ein paar Zitate von anderen Forenmitgliedern raus.

PS:


KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die meisten Temperatursensoren sind nicht  zum 100%igen Anzeigen  der aktuellen Temperatur vorgesehen, sondern zum  Schutz der Hardware. Zum anderen kommen noch viele unterschiedliche  Faktoren zum tragen.  Mach dir kein Kopf solange dein System stabil  und leise läuft.





rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, sollte mittlerweile überall  bekannt sein, dass auch BIOS-Werte nicht gut sind. Die Sensoren da  messen im Bereich der Throttle-Temperatur genau, je weiter man davon weg  ist, desto ungenauer wird das ganze (Stichwort: Schätzeisen).





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - was ungenau sind, sind die internen  Temperaturfühler der CPUs. Deren Hauptfunktion liegt darin, das  erreichen der Temperaturstabilitätsgrenze zuverlässig vorhersagen - und  in nichts anderem. Das eine können sie sehr gut, alles andere nicht.  Also z.B. nicht eine absolute Temperatur 50 K unter der  Stabilitätsgrenze ausgeben oder noch besser einen Wert über die  Temperatur an einer anderen Stelle der CPU (z.B. Tcase)



PPS:
Wenn du dir Waküsysteme anguckst merkst du schnell wie ungenau die Sensoren sind. Eine angebliche idle Temp von 33°C bei 35°C ist da nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## The_Trasher (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Mhm also so viel denke ich auch nicht. Ich hatte bei mir so gar das Phänomen, das zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost  120 mm SCHLECHTER kühlen als ein Cooler Master 120mm.
Wirklich erstaunlich was da manchmal passiert.

Andere Frage: Baust du den Kühler stehend oder liegend ein ?? 

Stehend= | K |
Liegend =
__
 K
               __

Legende: __ = Lüfter; K = Kühler.

Weil du je nach der Ausrichtung mehr die Graka oder die CPU belastet und das sind laut dem PCGH Heft bei Standart Takt bis zu 8 Grad mit Overclocking bis zu 15 Grad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TankCommander (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Wenn dein Gehäuse groß genug ist. dann führt kein Weg am Thermalright Silver Arrow vorbei! 

Entspricht exakt deiner Vorstellung! 

Gruß Tank!


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Ist der Noctua NH-D14 im sehr niedrigen Drehzahlbereich nicht besser als der Silver Arrow?


----------



## TankCommander (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

In den Tests liegt der Silver vor dem Noctua NH-D14, aber der unterschied macht den Bock auch nicht fett! Die beiden TY140 sind recht leise.


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

@Uter: dass sie nicht zu 100% genau sind, da stimm ich dir zu. Aber als Anhaltspunkt dienen die Temperaturen allemal. Wäre mal interessant, das mit 'nem geeichten Temperatursensor nachzuuntersuchen.
@The_Trasher: ich schätze mal, laut deiner Definition möchte ich den Kühler liegend einbauen. Jedenfalls soll die warme Luft hinten und nicht oben herausgeblasen werden.
Über die GPU-Temperatur mach ich mir keine Sorgen, momentan ist und bleibt da vorerst eine 8800GTS 512 mit 'nem Alpenföhn Peter (-> viel Potential)
Außerdem wird die eh nicht oft beansprucht.

Der Silver Arrow und NH-D14 sind mir natürlich nicht unbekannt. Allerdings müsste ich für die bei Lüfterneubestückung annähernd 100€ hinlegen. Außerdem spricht die Optik noch dagegen. Da wäre ein Dark Rock Pro trotz schlechterer Leistung ein echtes Schnäppchen für 60€.
Und bevor die Diskussion losgeht: Ja, mir ist bewusst, dass die mitgelieferten Lüfter nicht die schlechtesten sind, ich werde sie trotzdem tauschen.


----------



## cems7up (4. September 2011)

Ich empfehle eine H80 mit zwei Enermax t.b. silent! Freund ist zufrieden damit!


----------



## TankCommander (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

@Furion
Wieso Lüfterneubestückung? Die TY140 sind laufruhig und leise. Siehe unter anderen auch die Tests von PCGH. Der Silver Arrow ist im Moment ein Schnäppchen für 54,00 Euro! Bitte bei mir im Sysprofil gucken.


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

@cems7up: sorry, aber eine Corsair Hydro-Series Kühllösung kommt bei mir nicht ins System. Selbst die H100 ist noch nicht besser als Silver Arrow/NH-D14.
@TankCommander: mein PC ist silent und soll auch silent bleiben. Jeder Lüfter, der auch nur ein kleines bisschen lauter ist als ein Silent Wings @5V wird bei mir nicht übernommen.



> Und bevor die Diskussion losgeht: Ja, mir ist bewusst, dass die  mitgelieferten Lüfter nicht die schlechtesten sind, ich werde sie  trotzdem tauschen.



Nicht zuletzt sind diese beigen Dinger einfach nur als hässlich zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*



Furion schrieb:


> @Uter: dass sie nicht zu 100% genau sind, da stimm ich dir zu. Aber als Anhaltspunkt dienen die Temperaturen allemal. Wäre mal interessant, das mit 'nem geeichten Temperatursensor nachzuuntersuchen.


 Das geht leider nicht so einfach, aber wie gesagt anhand von Waküs kann man mit Sicherheit sagen, dass sie nicht selten min. 5°C falsch gehen.


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

5° jetzt hin oder her, Anhaltspunkt bleibt Anhaltspunkt
mir gehts nur darum, ob mein Vorhaben überhaupt durchführbar ist


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Sicher ist es durchführbar, der 2500k ist ja ziemlich sparsam. Wenn du einen schlechten Prozessor erwischst kann es sein, dass du leichte Abstriche am Takt machen musst, aber .


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

Bei einem Be quiet Dark Rock Pro hätte er die Silent Wings gleich drauf


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

deshalb ja auch der Preisvorteil bei dem Kühler...
auch, wenn er nicht ganz so performant die der Archon, NH-D14 oder Silver Arrow ist, glänzt er bei der Lautstärke und Optik
Nur beim Mountingsystem hab ich noch meine Bedenken.


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

Furion schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb ja auch der Preisvorteil bei dem Kühler...
> auch, wenn er nicht ganz so performant die der Archon, NH-D14 oder Silver Arrow ist, glänzt er bei der Lautstärke und Optik
> Nur beim Mountingsystem hab ich noch meine Bedenken.



Keine Angst, habe den Selber, ging alles gut nachdem man nach 5 min die Anleitung verstanden hat ( 1336 Sockel ) ist alles gut, das Schwarz mit der Aluplatte, sieht genial aus xD


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

funktioniert tadellos. hab meinen schon drei mal ab und wieder draufgebaut.
nur ein gehäuse wo man ohne mainboarddemontage an die backplate dran kommt wäre hilfreich.


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> funktioniert tadellos. hab meinen schon drei mal ab und wieder draufgebaut.
> nur ein gehäuse wo man ohne mainboarddemontage an die backplate dran kommt wäre hilfreich.



Xigmatek Midgard xD


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

war auch nur als hinweis gedacht für alle die glauben die montage ist eine katastrophe


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Ich versteh die Leute nicht, die sich bei der Montage beschweren, wie oft baut man so ein Ding ein?
Das Sniper hat eine Öffnung an der Rückseite, die aber etwas größer sein könnte.


----------



## Furion (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

mein CM Storm Sniper hat zwar das entsprechende Loch im Mainboard-Tray, aber da ich sowieso ein neues Board kaufe, erübrigt sich das ja...
kann einer von euch 2, oder vllt auch ein anderer Besitzer des Dark Rock Kühlers, bei Gelegenheit ein Bild vom System inkl. Kühler hochladen? Bei den bisherigen Bildern, die ich gesehen habe, hing er deutlich nach unten.



Uter schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Leute nicht, die sich bei der Montage beschweren, wie oft baut man so ein Ding ein?
> Das Sniper hat eine Öffnung an der Rückseite, die aber etwas größer sein könnte.


 
weil das Haltesystem angeblich motherboardfeindlich sein soll, es geht nicht ums Einbauen an sich, sondern um die "Folgeschäden"


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Also ich hab noch nie was von Folgenschäden gehört. 
Worum geht es genau? Ungleichmäßige Zugkräfte?


----------



## Furion (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

das Board soll sich sehr stark biegen, laut be Quiet aber innerhalb der Herstellerspezifikationen...
deshalb auch Folgeschäden in Anführungszeichen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Also ich weiß nicht was alle gegen das Mountingsystem haben, das ist imo sogar sehr gut.

Den Dark Rock pro hab ich mir neulich auch geholt für meinen Phenom, ich fand den Einbau sogar leichter als bei einem Freezer 7 pro mit Push pins.

Außerdem hält das Teil auch Bombenfest und das Board hat sich kein bisschen verzogen, sogar beim Boxedkühler ists schlimmer 

Und das Design spricht echt für sich, vor allem wenn man noch ein Lian Li mit gebürstetem Alu dazu nehmen würde ...


----------



## Furion (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

also das Mountingsystem jetzt mit Push Pins zu vergleichen..... *g*... ich denk, ich bin da vom Prolimatech-System eher verwöhnt
aber solang hier nicht jeder aufschreit und sagt, sein Board würde gleich brechen, wirds wohl der BQ Dark Rock Pro mit Standardbelüftung werden


----------



## KonterSchock (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

der H60 ist Top kein plan warum man das hier wieder billigt!


----------



## Furion (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

etwas billigen - Enzyklopädie

Sorry, aber die H60, bzw. die komplette Hydro-Reihe von Corsair lässt sich nicht silent betreiben. Damit wäre die H60 schonmal ungeeignet.
Und selbst @12V kommen die Temperaturen gerademal in die Gegend von guten bis sehr guten Luftkühlern.
Nicht zu vergessen ist der Preis, welcher eindeutig für die Leistung zu hoch ist.

Also bitte nenn mir doch mal nen Grund, warum jemand so eine Kühlung (jetzt mal abgesehen vom Platzvorteil) empfehlen sollte?


----------



## Uter (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

...dazu kommen die schlechten mitgelieferten Lüfter, die Unmöglichkeit 140er USC zu befestigen (auch bei den 120ern macht es durch den Rahmen keinen Sinn) und die Tatsache, dass man eine Geräusch- und Fehlerquelle mehr hat.


----------



## TankCommander (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Kann auch nur abraten von komplett WaKü's von Corsairs bzw. Antec. Als Silent Kühler fällt mir noch der Thermalright HR02 passiv ein. Achtung ich rede nicht vom Macho.


----------



## Furion (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

der HR02 mag zwar um einiges teurer gewesen sein als der Macho, scheint aber von den Leistungsdaten nahezu identisch zu sein

ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass man noch so viele Reviews zu verschiedenen Kühlern durchlesen kann.. man entdeckt dabei immer mehr Widersprüche?!
Mal ist der Archon der beste Kühler, egal mit welchen Lüftern, dann der Silver Arrow, dann der NH-D14... in anderen Tests sind der Mugen 2 und der HR-02 Macho besser als alle bereits genannten


----------



## euihyun2210 (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Kann auch nur abraten von komplett WaKü's von Corsairs bzw. Antec. Als Silent Kühler fällt mir noch der Thermalright HR02 passiv ein. Achtung ich rede nicht vom Macho.


 HR02 und Macho sind leistungstechnisch identisch.

@TE in der obersten Liga ist es eh egal, welchen Kühler du nimmst, da sie sich nicht viel nehmen.

zum Thema leise Lüfter: Multiframes sind einen zacken besser als die Silent Wings


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

von der laufruhe her find ich die silentwings besser.
luftdruck schaffen die noiseblocker aber mehr.


----------



## Uter (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*



Furion schrieb:


> ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass man noch so viele  Reviews zu verschiedenen Kühlern durchlesen kann.. man entdeckt dabei  immer mehr Widersprüche?!
> Mal ist der Archon der beste Kühler, egal  mit welchen Lüftern, dann der Silver Arrow, dann der NH-D14... in  anderen Tests sind der Mugen 2 und der HR-02 Macho besser als alle  bereits genannten


Jop, das liegt daran, dass es einfach zu viele Faktoren gibt, die einen Einfluss haben und die Kühler leistungsmäßig recht ähnlich sind. Kleines Bsp.: Wenn der Heatspreader konkav ist (ist bekanntlich nicht selten), dann kann ein Kühler mit konvexem Boden besser kühlen als Kühler mit planem Boden. Wenn der Heatspreader plan ist, ist es umgekehrt. Dazu kommen noch unterschiedliche WLP, Produktionsschwankungen usw.



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> zum Thema leise Lüfter: Multiframes sind einen zacken besser als die Silent Wings


 Sehe ich ähnlich, ist aber letztlich abhängig vom persönlichen Empfinden.


----------



## Furion (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

also bei den Silent Wings lass ich mir nicht reinreden...  da könnt ihr noch so viel probieren

@Uter: ist denn der 2500K konvex oder konkav? vllt sogar plan?

momentan ist mein Favorit der Thermalright Archon.. vorerst mit Standardbelüftung, später dann mit einem oder zwei Silent Wings 140er
da komm ich erstmal mit 50€ davon


----------



## Uter (5. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Der Heatspreader ist meist plan oder konkav, wie sehr ist jedoch Glückssache, mitunter dadurch lassen sich ja wie gesagt die unterschiedlichen Testergebnisse erklären.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

also ich hab denn H60 im betrieb, kühle denn 2600K auf 29grad mit dem Orginal Lüfter, also totaler kauf TIP! leise ist der auch warum hier die leute wieder so ein Hass verbreiten versteh ich net! hatte denn H70 und jetz denn H60 hab nur gute erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Uter (7. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Ganz einfach:
Andere Kühler leisten im gewünschten Drehzahlbereich mehr und das für deutlich weniger Geld. Das du mit den Kompaktkühlungen glücklich bist ist ja schön, aber die meisten Leute finden den Drehzahlbereich der beigelegten Lüfter keineswegs leise und im niedrigeren Drehzahlbereich bricht die Leistung ein. Nimms mir nicht übel, aber wie willst du die H60 objektiv mit vielen anderen Kühlern vergleichen können? Welche Kühler hattest du schon vorher auf deinem Prozessor? Wenn man dir einen Macho oder Mugen gegeben hätte wärst du vielleicht noch glücklicher mit dem Kühler. 

Ich habe eine richtige Wakü und kühle damit mein System nahezu lautlos und habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, trotzdem ist das hier einfach nicht gefragt.  Es geht um einen Kühler, auf den man (vorzugsweise 140er) Silent Wings USC montieren kann und der bei ziemlich niedrigen Drehzahlen eine gute Leistung bringt und nichts davon erfüllen die Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## Furion (7. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Danke Uter, dass du den Part gerade übernommen hast... hätte so ziemlich genau das selbe geschrieben.
Für alle, die es interessiert:
hab mich jetzt für den Thermalright Archon entschieden und auch gleich bestellt.
Der hat einfach am meisten Potential nach oben, ohne gleich zu viel Platz wegzunehmen (wie z.B. Silver Arrow/NH-D14)
außerdem kann man sowohl 120er als auch 140er drauf montieren
Der gefällt mir zwar nicht so sehr wie die be Quiet Modelle, leistet aber deutlich mehr zum selben/niedrigeren Preis

laut Tests mit Referenzbelüftung (ich glaube bei Dexgo gelesen) ist er auch für niedrige Drehzahlen mehr als nur geeignet

sobald das System zusammengebaut ist, werd ich mal berichten, wie er sich so schlägt (kann allerdings dauern, bin übers Wochenende weg)

Gruß


----------



## Furion (17. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

So, wie versprochen, meld ich mich jetzt nochmal.

Ich kann den Archon bis jetzt uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Montage war wirklich kinderleicht und machte 'nen sehr soliden Eindruck. Einzig die Beweglichkeit des Archon bei erhöhtem Anpressdruck machte mir etwas Sorgen.
Die Kühlleistung ist für mich mit 'nem 2500k auf 4,8GHz mehr als ausreichend, noch ist der Standardlüfter drauf. Selbst bei niedrigen Umdrehungszahlen kommt man in keine kritischen Bereiche.
Gut gelungen ist meiner Meinung nach auch die Form des Towers, da man mit den Rambänken keine Probleme bekommt.

Achja: der Lüfter ist zwar sehr leise, leider nicht silent. Beim Drosseln kanns schon mal zum Rattern kommen, daher wird er bei mir noch durch 2 140er Silent Wings ersetzt, leider gibts die nicht mit PWM.

Gruß
Furion

//edit: Meinungsänderung zum Lüfter TY-140: Lüfter hat heute angefangen, bei gedrosselter Drehzahl sehr laut zu rattern -.-


----------



## Sysnet (26. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen.  Gute Kühler wenn der Preis egal ist:   

Phanteks PH-TC14PE  
Cogage Arrow 
 Thermalright Silver Arrow
Prolimatech Super Mega
Noctua NH-D14
Prolimatech Genesis
Thermalright HR-02
Prolimatech Megahalems

Alles gute Kühler. Mal *ungefähr* nach Leistung sortiert (variiert nicht gerade stark), welche natürlich auch stark von den verwendeten Lüftern und der Plattform abhängt. Einfach Geschmack und evtl. doch den Geldbeutel entscheiden lassen.


----------



## Furion (27. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

War sicher nur gut gemeint, aber der Thread ist nun auch schon etwas älter und der Kühler schon längst gekauft und verbaut, was übrigens in meinem letzten Beitrag direkt über deinem steht. 

@Mods: man könnte hier dann auch mal schließen.


----------



## Sysnet (29. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Oh, entschuldige. Mein Fehler!


----------



## wiesmoa (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung 2500K*

Nimm dir den ENERMAX ETS-T40-TB, der schneidet bei den Tests sehr gut ab und ist zudem noch sehr günstig. Mein Bruder hat auch den 2500k mit dem Enermax Kühler. Dieser hat bei Volllast bei Standardtackt und Standardspannung so um die 45 °C bei unhörbarer Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------

